# Factory Speaker Size



## jaykirs (Sep 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and I need to find out what the factory speaker sizes are in the 98 Maxima both front and rear. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Too lazy to go to Crutchfield? 

6.5S (6.5" oversized, aka 6.75") all around.


----------



## jaykirs (Sep 9, 2005)

I didn't even think about that LOL Thank you for the info!


----------

